# First Step in Humidor Building



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I thought I did not have the skills but I can do the first step--I think.......I thought the first step was knowing how to build one?


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

haha that's topnotch humidor building!! :smoke: 

oh and may I take the opportunity to congratulate you on your humidors, they're beautiful! if it wasn't so expensive to ship to Europe, I would definitely be buying a custom one ..


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Definitely agree Ed. Every project starts with a little head scratching, which is best done while enjoying a good cigar.


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

It's a finger inventory.

Cigar, 1, 2, 3, 4, Thumb...check
Lighter, 1, 2, 3, 4, Thumb...check

The goal is to only be missing the cigar on the second inventory of the day.eace:


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

I didn't realize I was starting to build humidors too!!! I'll remember that the next time I light up a stick.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I guess we are all Master builders by now....


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

Nothing like a little bit of Vintage to get ya started!


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

I never finish anything I start. This explains why everytime I want to build a humidor I only make it past step 1.


----------



## quesadilla (Dec 9, 2009)

ok now whats step 2? hurry this cigar is burning fast!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

RazzBarlow said:


> It's a finger inventory.
> 
> *Cigar, 1, 2, 3, 4, Thumb...check
> Lighter, 1, 2, 3, 4, Thumb...check
> ...


ROLMAO---this I liked!!!!


----------



## dmisc (Dec 1, 2009)

Um....are you holding the camera with your mouth, with auto flash, and timer set to 5 seconds?

Impressive.


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

dmisc said:


> Um....are you holding the camera with your mouth, with auto flash, and timer set to 5 seconds?
> 
> Impressive.


Hahaha....I can't believe I didn't catch that when I first saw this thread.  So, who IS holding that camera?

eep:


----------

